# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Φουσκωμένο καναρίνι

## Theodor77

Καλησπερα , χρονια πολλα και Χριστος Ανεστη σε ολα τα μελη .
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης .
Εχω ενα καναρινι αρσενικο , το εξης εδω και καμμια 13-15 μερες ειναι σηνεχεια φουσκομενο και καθεται κατω στο κλουβι .
Αλλα οταν παω προς το μερος του  μεταει στο πιο ψιλο κλαδακι του κλουβιου και κου κελαιδαι.
Το επιασα  και κοιταξα για καρινα , και ειδα οτι εχει μεν καρινα  αλλα πολυ μικρη .
Τα φτερα του ειναι ελαφρος πεσμενα .
Το θεμα ειναι το εξης .
Ρωτησα μερικα ατομα για το τι μπορει να εχει .
Μερικοι μου ειπανε  1-2 μερες  μετα που αρχισε να φουσκωνη  οτι και καλα ξεχνατο σε 1-2 μερες θα ψοφηση , αλλα  μετα απο τοσες μερες ακομα ειναι το ιδιο .
Μερικοι  μου ειπανε οτι  ειναι πολυ πυρομενο και θελει να βατεψη .
Εσεις τι λετε οτι μπορει να εχει  ?
Εχω μια  καναρινα θυληκια red factor που ειναι ηδη πυρωμενη και εχει κανει και φωλια , αλλα δεν τα βαζω ακομα μαζι μεχρι να μου δειξη καποια σημαδια ο αρσενικος τι μπορει να εχει .
Αν ειναι αρρωστο δεν τα βαζω μαζι , αν ειναι απλα απο πολυ πυρωμα  τοτε θα τα βαλω .
Εγω απο την  ελαχιστη γνωση που εχω ειναι οτι αν το καναρινι αρρωστηση  η σε 1-2-3 μερες  πεθαινει η σε  λιγες μερες θα γινει καλα , τωρα ομως 15 μερες  να ειναι ετσι ?
Με εχει μπερδεψη .

Επισης ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι  καθετε φουσκωμενο  μονο  σε ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο του κλουβιου  σε μια γωνια  .
Το σημειο αυτο τις γωνιας ειναι που ειναι σχεδον κολλητα με το αλλο κλουβι που εχει  ενα ζευγαρι ετοιμο ( γερμανικο  αρσενικο - κοινο θυληκο )
Το αλλο ζευγαρακι χαιρη ακρας υγειας .

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι φουσκωμενο???? εισαι σιγουρος για αυτο???????? γιατι το ιδιο περιστατικο χωρις καρινα βεβαια περασα και εγω φετος με 2 αρσενικα που πανε στην γωνια του κλουβιου στον πατο και κοιτανε απο κατω τα αλλα ζευγαρια!!! αλλα δεν ειναι φουσκωμενο! και με το που παω κοντα ειναι κινητικοτατο και κελαηδαει φουλ!

----------


## Theodor77

Εχμ Δημητρη τι να σου πω φιλε μου .
Ειναι σαν  μπαλονακι  , αλλα και εμενα οταν παω προς το μερος του  ξεφουσκωνη  σχεδον  τελειως  και  ειναι και εμενα οπως σου ειπα πολυ κινητικο και κελαιδαει κανονικα .
Αλλα  οπως σου εγραψα μια μικρη καρινα εχει  , εκτος και αν ειναι ιδεα μου ναι ετσι ειναι κανονικα .

----------


## mitsman

μπορεις να βγαλεις τις κουτσουλιες του φωτο??

----------


## Theodor77

Α ξεχασα Δημητρη να αναφερω οτι οταν ειναι να κοιμηθη  παει κανονικα  στο πιο ψηλη πατηθρα .
Τωρα οσων αφορα τις κουτσουλιες θα τις βγαλω αυριο μερικες φωτο  .
Για τωρα δεν γινεται  γιατι  τετοια ωρακοιματε και επισης  το χαρτι ειναι 2 ημερων και  οπως καταλαβαινεις γινετε χαμος απο κουτσουλιες .

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις αμεσα τις κουτσουλιες φωτο .αν μπορεις μετακινησε το κλουβι του μηπως ειναι θεμα μελαγχολιας λογω του διπλανου ζευγαριου.οταν το προβλημα κραταει καιρο και δεν εχουμε αμεση επιδεινωση ,τοτε ή μυκητες εχει ειτε κοκκιδια (πιο σπανιο για καναρινι ) ειτε καποιο οργανικο προβλημα και οχι απαραιτητα παθολογικη λοιμωξη αλλα καλη λειτουργια καποιου-ων οργανων

----------


## Theodor77

Τις τελευταιες μερες ειναι μεν παλι φουσκωμενο αλλα οχι τοσο πολυ , σημερα  το ξαναπηρα στα χερια μου  , για να το ελεγξω και εντρομος διαπιστωσα οτι το κατω ραμφος του  εχει γινει στρογυλλο στην μυτη του μπροστα  ( εχει χασει σχεδον το 1/3 του ραμφους του ) και φαινετε σαν  σαπιο να το πω ?
Αν δεν ητανε  τοσο στρογγυλο μπορει να σκεφτομουνα οτι ισως να το εσπασε  με καποιο τροπο .
Αλλα ειναι τοσο στρογγυλεμενο μπροστα λες και  το εκανε καποιος με την λιμα .
Το πουλι τρωι και πινει  μια χαρα .
Αλλα με προβληματισε που το ραμφος του ειναι   ετσι  και φαινεται και σαν σαπιο .

----------


## mitsman

φωτο?????????????

----------


## jk21

Και κοιτα εκτος απο το ραμφος και στο εσωτερικο του στοματος και ειδικα στο βαθος του .ροζ ή λευκοκιτρινο βλεπεις ;ή και τα δυο;

----------

